
“Stop Spotify from waking computer up” - rplnt
https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Windows-Web/Stop-spotify-from-waking-computer-up/td-p/803571/page/2
======
the_mitsuhiko
It's a bug in boost which spotify uses:
[https://svn.boost.org/trac/boost/ticket/11368](https://svn.boost.org/trac/boost/ticket/11368)

~~~
sorenjan
The guy with the pull request[0] that fixes the bug is team lead for Spotify's
desktop client.

[0]
[https://github.com/boostorg/thread/pull/67](https://github.com/boostorg/thread/pull/67)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I like that they tried to use ReactOS and WINE as a reference!

------
halo
Thank you so much for posting this. My PC suddenly started waking up from
sleep, I couldn't figure out why (powercfg or the event log were no help) and
it has been driving me crazy. Looks like Spotify was the cause!

~~~
voltagex_
I wonder if rohitab.com/apimonitor would see some kind of call that could be
used identify Spotify as the culprit. More and more these days I'm having to
turn to debuggers and tracers to find out what my computer is really doing.

------
jensnockert
Yeah, started happening to me last week (roughly?)

Seems like either a shitty business decision, or really terrible QA.

~~~
Velox
That seems a bit unreasonable. How many people have as part of their tests
"Put the computer to sleep and make sure we don't accidentally wake it up"? I
could understand if they had some hardware or software with that specific
feature, but in general, it would be a waste of time.

~~~
hugs
Well, they now have a business case to write that test. And if I was in test
automation there, I'd enjoy working on this one.

~~~
rplnt
And that test could be reduced to "Check if we set up any timers", no
complicated sleeping/waking thing.

------
rplnt
I guess to have their p2p streaming active? Or do they do some computation on
clients? Either way, it's very shady.

~~~
mintplant
Or it's just a bug.

[https://svn.boost.org/trac/boost/ticket/11368](https://svn.boost.org/trac/boost/ticket/11368)

"Never attribute to malice..." and all that.

------
jmcgough
[https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-
Windows-...](https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Windows-
Web/Windows-Spotify-wakes-computer-from-sleep/m-p/1212180#M140525) provides
better context

------
bru_
Why would you want to sleep when you can listen to Spotify some more?

